# Debagding...



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

hey does anyone know if when u debadge ur car afterwards can u put them back on if u dont like it?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If you take the badges off carefully, you should be able to put them back on. Make sure the sticky stuff is as flat as possible when you try to put them back on. You may want to use a blow dryer to heat the badges so they get sticky again.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

It might be a little difficult to line up the script 
to where it was from the factory but if you're pretty careful
and your adhesive is still "tacky" you should be able to
pull it off...


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

thanx i think then i might try it but wait so u mean if i take them out i cant wait like a week to put them back on i have to put them back on right away or i can wait a while?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

You can wait as long as you want, it's up to you.


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

Coco said:


> You can wait as long as you want, it's up to you.


aight man thanx i just took off the v6 one and it came out pretty good! thanx a lot


----------



## altima04 (Feb 28, 2004)

i did it!!! but... i fucking scratched the shit out of the trunk cuz i used a butter knife and i almost took my nail outs trying to do it carefuly, the hardest one was the nissan embelem but damn it looks hot, at least from far away!! now ima need to buy some touch up paint to fix the lil scratches i did! i'll post the pics up ASAP! thanx for da advice


----------



## 586095 (May 8, 2004)

*Debadging*



altima04 said:


> i did it!!! but... i fucking scratched the shit out of the trunk cuz i used a butter knife and i almost took my nail outs trying to do it carefuly, the hardest one was the nissan embelem but damn it looks hot, at least from far away!! now ima need to buy some touch up paint to fix the lil scratches i did! i'll post the pics up ASAP! thanx for da advice


I have debadged two 2002 Altimas with great results. Heat the badge with a hair dryer, just barely lift the edge of badge when gets hot, then use a plastic knife (like from one from McDonalds) and cut the 3m tape with the serrated plastic knife.....the badge comes off easy this way and no scratches with the plastic knife if careful....then use lots of WD-40 on the sticky residue and lots of elbow grease.....then wash area to remove WD-40 residue .... suggest you get at least two McD knives because can break in process ...also ones that are serrated work best..... I kept all the badges and though I can't imagine putting them back on it would be easy to do so with new 3M tape


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

altima04 said:


> aight man thanx i just took off the v6 one and it came out pretty good! thanx a lot


I removed the "V6" badge about two weeks after I got my car. The funny part is it wasn't properly attached anyway, only the top 1/3 was stuck to the car, so pulling it off was a snap. I'm still debating whether to pull off the "3.5 SE" badge.

And just for the record I smoked a Bimmer 328i tonight.. go VQ power.. WOO HOO!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

When I debadged, I found a nasty surprise. The pain had chipped underneat. I didn't pull off with the letter, and I didn't chip it, so It must have been a pefectly placed chip from the factory that they could cover it up.

I was a little more than slightly irritated.


----------



## dsuave624 (May 4, 2004)

I want to debadge my car but am worried about the black paint under the badges. I've had my car for over a year and I just know that it is going to leave a mark due to the shitty paint nissan uses.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You can get it buffed out, but on a black car, even if you debadge when new (like i did) there is a slight 'shadow' of the old badge, no matter what.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

altima04 said:


> i did it!!! but... i fucking scratched the shit out of the trunk cuz i used a butter knife


come on man, how could you do that to your baby?!?  next time use some floss or fishing string for scratch free debadging.


----------

